

Looking for a CTO type co-founder for NYC web starup  - master718

Hi all.<p>My post is not really a question but more of a person search or perhaps a public announcement.<p>I am developing a startup, currently in the brainstorming stage and I am in need of a partner who is a web development master, or at least master in training. My idea is to build a web portal/networking site for people in the entertainment industry (actors, writers, makeup artists, directors, agents, editors, set designers, photographer, models, etc). There is currently no website that let’s entertainment professionals network and connect in an environment designed for that purpose. Of course the entertainment profession is desperately in need of such a site because of the project based nature of that industry and the need to always meet new people. The initial target user will be persons in the industry followed by anyone who has an interest in the industry, which, if current TV trends are an indication, is everyone!<p>This is a high risk high reward venture. As someone who has worked on Wall Street for the past seven years I laugh in the face of risk. I am joking of course, but I do want to make this site work. I have some web startup experience but that was 10 years ago while I was still in college.<p>I am looking for a friendly, positive, and web savvy person who wants to build the next big thing and be a partner in the business. PHP experience would be great. Living in the NYC area is a huge plus. Everything else is icing on the cake. If you are interested please email me at tradingtime212@gmail.com and tell me a little about yourself. All emails will be kept confidential.<p>Thank you for reading.
======
petervandijck
"There is currently no website that let’s X network and connect" ->
<http://facebook.com>

If you want someone to commit, you should let them know a) what is in it for
them (equity? paycheck?), and b) what the level of your commitment is
(investment? Quit your job?)

Good luck.

~~~
master718
Hi Peter

Thank you for your comment and questions. Let me try to answer them as best I
can.

Of course there are networking sites out there that let people connect with
each other, i.e facebook. But facebook is too general and is used more like an
address book then a networking tool. When you see people connected you don't
know the nature of the relationship. It's also very difficult to use it for
professional networking since no one really posts what they are looking to do
or who they are looking for. That is why niche sites likes modelmayhem.com are
able to thrive and grow, because all users share something in common and work
on similar projects.

Because the CTO would be a partner in the firm the initial compensation will
be in the form of equity, just like it will be for me. I am ready to commit
funds to the project, and have others who are interested in doing the same.
Once all the piece are in place I will leave my job and work on this venture
full time

